# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  ~~~हॉकी : भारत का राष्ट्रीय खेल ~~~

## ingole

*~~~हॉकी : भारत का राष्ट्रीय खेल ~~~*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों , आज मैंने देखा तो पाया कि हमारे राष्ट्रीय खेल के ऊपर कोई सूत्र इस विभाग में है ही नहीं. इसलिए मैंने ये सूत्र बनाया है जिसमे हॉकी से सबंधित जानकारिया शेयर की जा सकें.*

----------


## ingole

*फिलहाल इस खेल से जुडी सबसे बड़ी खबर ये है कि साल 2018 में अपना देश हॉकी विश्वकप की मेजबानी करेगा.*

----------


## pradeep89

मित्र मुझे  हॉकी  बहुत पसंद हे लेकिन इसका प्रसारण बहुत कम  हो पाता हे !

----------


## pradeep89

२०१८ तो बहुत दूर है इस साल की बतायें ! क्या  हॉकी का  प्रसारण दूरदर्शन करता  है !

----------

